# Oh my--I could just cry



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank heavens for all of you KPers because I can vent my frustration and you will all "get it".
I have been working on the Old Shale Shawl and it was coming along very nicely and had finished three repeats so I had about 200 stitches on the needle. Well, I ran out of my ball of yarn so I headed to the bin and got another one. I had eight more balls left so I grabbed one and started working again. What was wrong? The first ball did not have a wrapper but because it was the same color I assumed it was Red Heart Soft that I had chosen for the shawl but it did not match the second ball--so close in color and texture but after close examination I realized that I had put Wool Ease in the wrong bin. I thought, ok I will just head to the store and get more Wool Ease to finish the shawl. Wrong--it had been a long time since I had bought that ball and of course the dye lot was no longer available. The color was way off from the new lots. I was so bummed out but have since decided to just start over after finishing a couple of small projects to get that great satisfaction of accomplishment.
Lesson learned: always have the yarn labeled in my stash!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!! (and a huge hug!!)


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel your pain!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't you use a contrasting or complimentary color, or two? Color bands might not be what you intended, but could look good and you wouldn't have to frog and start again.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

That would be disheartening. Right, and that's a good lesson learned, to keep the yarn labeled. I've not run into that situation but I have stopped mid-project and then can't find the pattern. Wonder which is worse, not having the needed yarn or not re-finding the pattern! Anyway, great you can start over and can't wait to see your finished project! :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry sorry sorry ....


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

My heart is feeling your sorrow!! I did the same thing with a shawl but in white. I put the balls in a bin and, not realizing that ONE ball was not the same dye lot, I used it. White is white, right? WRONG!! It stood out like a sore thumb!! I ripped it out and started again!!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I cringed when I read your post...sending you a hug.. :-D


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I too have made such a boo boo. I had all the pieces of a sweater made and then realized the sleeves were a shade off colour. I had checked the yarn against the main body at night with the closet light. Mistake!! 
Shrug it off the best you can and take a break.
: )


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

You poor kid. Yes a lesson that has been learned the hard way. I finished a shawl a while back that I posted. Funny thing is that I purchased the yarn all at the same time, checked the dye lots, everything matched. I finished, washed, blocked and stood back to admire my work. OMG, the colors did not match at all. Because it was the same type of yarn I just left it. It has now become one of the ones I wear almost daily.


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel your pain. I was making a shawl for a lady here at work 36in into it some how i reversed the direction of the pattern how i did it no idea but by the time i caught it i had done 12 more inches and some how the next 24 in were normal. it looks ok but i know what i did. and it makes me sick.. but she loves it..


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my..so sorry.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Like I've said before, I've made just about every boo-boo a knitter can do; and I'm now inventing new ones.
Here's a hug for comfort ()
To fix just such a problem I once frogged about two inches, started in the center with three sts in the "new" yarn, and made an upside-down triangle of it on the shoulder end of both sleeves. The "new design element" went on for about one-third the sleeve. The reaction from co-workers went along these lines:
"Ooooh! Where'd you get that sweater?
"I didn't 'get it' anywhere. I made it."
"You did NOT [sometimes accompanied by 'Can U make me one?'"


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am going to have to be more careful with yarn labels also. I have a tendency to leave several lying around and not have one in the project bag with me when I need it. That's a lesson to me. So sorry about this - hope you can resolve it without too much distress.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your hugs and support. Since I have enough of the Red Heat Soft ( I bought it for this particular shawl) I am just going to ditch the first one and start over. I like the pattern and I know that after a few days I will enjoy working on it again.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I know the feeling, UG! I try to record my purchases - I write on the label when and where I purchased the yarn ( with phone No.) Then I wrap around a sample of the yarn and put it in a photo album book that I keep especially for my yarn purchases. 
So glad you decided to start again. This becomes a real challenge but the net result is always worth in.
Good Luck!


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

What a bummer - it happened to me as well - I had 2 different projects stored in the closet - grabbed the wrong skein in the poor light - had used a good half a skein before I realized it -- thought white is white and kept going-- BIG MISTAKE!! I now use that afghan as a dog bed!!!!!!! Sure learned that lesson the hard way!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done that with red heart soft and supersaver before... the colors are nearly the same but the texture is not... lucky for me in my case I was just playing around with different stitch patterns and was not in the middle of a project... I'm so sorry this happened... I know once you get this out of your head and do as you said... get some nice projects finished you will feel better and can start over....


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

I have done this so many times! I tried to put labels in my project bag and forget! I now made up a Knitting Journal on my computer , Project, Yarn used , needle started with, where I bought the yarn and label info. It takes a few minutes and if, for some reason, I need to "remember" anything about it i can go back and check it out! If it turns out that I do not like the project or it is not going well, I can delete the info. Hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Being absolutely anal about everything "detail" I made a yarn diary. I have a homework type book that I paste pictures I take of every major project knitted or crocheted that I completed. Under the pictures are 3" pieces of the yarn held on with scotch tape that was used in the project. I slip pcs of the yarn labels containing the information about the yarn inside this small plastic sleeve that has a peel off sticky backing and this too is placed on the same page.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

That happened to me last month with a sweater I'm making. I didn't have enough yarn to finish it (grmph). Turns out, the yarn had been discontinued. Well, I found the yarn AND the correct dye lot of my discontinued yarn on Ebay. It might be worth a try. Just a thought...


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

if i dont have a label, i use it for a single project like a baby item if there is enough of it, so i dont make any mistakes lol


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I misunderstood your note. I just reread it and now realize that you didn't have the label from the ball you had already used. Mea culpa. I feel your pain.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Have had similar problems like this. Makes you want to give it up!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaggggghhh...I've been there...and I hate it. Big hugs and hope second time around all comes good.


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

sleeve I actually sat down and cried and then


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

I DID cry. Made a white baby sweater set, including booties, hat and sweater. After I finished, putting together, etc. I showed it to a friend and she noticed one whole sleeve was a different shade of white. I actually cried in front of my friend, and after she left, in desperation, I kept the hat and booties and threw the sweater out. Bitter lesson. I feel for you.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

JeanneE said:


> Thank heavens for all of you KPers because I can vent my frustration and you will all "get it".
> I have been working on the Old Shale Shawl and it was coming along very nicely and had finished three repeats so I had about 200 stitches on the needle. Well, I ran out of my ball of yarn so I headed to the bin and got another one. I had eight more balls left so I grabbed one and started working again. What was wrong? The first ball did not have a wrapper but because it was the same color I assumed it was Red Heart Soft that I had chosen for the shawl but it did not match the second ball--so close in color and texture but after close examination I realized that I had put Wool Ease in the wrong bin. I thought, ok I will just head to the store and get more Wool Ease to finish the shawl. Wrong--it had been a long time since I had bought that ball and of course the dye lot was no longer available. The color was way off from the new lots. I was so bummed out but have since decided to just start over after finishing a couple of small projects to get that great satisfaction of accomplishment.
> Lesson learned: always have the yarn labeled in my stash!


I roll up the label and place it in the hole of the yarn-


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh dear. So sorry this happened.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

What a bummer!  
Chin up, now you know to keep the labels with the yarn... and good luck with your future projects!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I made a afghan in peach. The labels all had the same number on it and die lot but you could see just a little different init a certain way you look at it. It was all done when I notice it


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

I really feel for you. I would have to put the whole thing away for a day and then come back to it another day when I was done wiping my tears. A big hug going out to you!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

I really feel for you. I made a cardigan once and the 2 fronts together with the 2 sleeves were slightly different colours and I didn't notice until I sewed it all together !!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

So sorry..... and disgusting.... BUT... a good lesson learned... sometimes we have to learn by our mistakes-my Mother always said......
Blessings on your day and at least you shared it and didn't keep it all inside to stress yourself totally out.

Jane


----------



## amarj (Jan 13, 2013)

hate it for you!!!
I've had to start over several projects ... most due to a learning curve!!!
But you'll be happy with it when it is finished!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel for you. I learned this lesson early on. I'm glad we're here for you... to let you vent. We all understand and feel your pain. 

I teach my knitting students the need to read their yarn's labels; much needed information on it. And, ALWAYS keep the label for a variety of reasons... lot number being #1, which is of vital importance.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So frustrating...sending you a hug.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

How disappointing. Hope the rest of your day goes better.


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

dshorty57 said:


> I roll up the label and place it in the hole of the yarn-


I do the same thing. Or I put it on the yarn winder and then wrap,y yarn.

I have run out before and I FEEL YOUR PAIN !!!!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Been there, done that, you are not alone. My biggest problem is I run out when I am close to being done and can't get more yarn to match so have just stopped the project . I did that a lot in my younger days of crochet.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

A very valuable lesson, I'm sorry you had to go thru it but it will make me more cautious with labeling my stash.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear that happened! But, just look at it as another opportunity to knit it again! After all, it's the knitting and not the product, right  !!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Hugs to you!!!...I have started putting ALL of one kind...color..yarn in it's own ziplock bag as soon as I get home with it....it's the only way I'll be assured of finding it again...oh, those stray balls...and similar balls...they have caused me much time and frustration to locate....
julie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know! Sometimes my mother will send me yarn and some does not have the sleeve on it. So I get to guess which is which sometimes!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Grabbing the wine and glass to pour you a "it will be all right" drink.
Hate when that happens. Lesson learned.
Glad you are able to just dust yourself off and move on.
Hugs


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I grabbed the bottle!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I cringed when I read your post. So sorry that this happened to you but I can certainly see how this would happen :-( One of the comments posted about checking yarn at night in a closet - well, it really does change colors if the light is not right. But dad blame it all, it is so aggravating to be merrily going along on a project and bam - you see something that can't be lived with. Take heart - we all have issues now and then so I am sending you a hug to let you know you have my sympathy and I too truly feel your aggravation.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Too bad. Sorry you have to start over again.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I so feel your pain.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

arghhh....hate when something like that happens! You have a great attitude tho and glad to see you are going to just concede "a lesson learned" and go with the flow of starting over....I have learned many lessons on my knitting journey too, so you are not alone!


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you finish the shawl and then use some Rit Dye and dye it all one color?? I am not sure what color you are working with but dying it may work.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Swtthng said:


> Oh my..so sorry.


Me too.


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hugs, I empathise with your pain. Have a nice cup of tea, and start a new project xo


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Being absolutely anal about everything "detail" I made a yarn diary. I have a homework type book that I paste pictures I take of every major project knitted or crocheted that I completed. Under the pictures are 3" pieces of the yarn held on with scotch tape that was used in the project. I slip pcs of the yarn labels containing the information about the yarn inside this small plastic sleeve that has a peel off sticky backing and this too is placed on the same page.


Sometimes being anal about stuff is a Godsend! I applaud you your sense of organization and wish I had the same organization skills you have! Very well done!


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you! I can't afford to have a "stash", so I usually don't run into this problem. I just buy the yarn for my current project and keep the labels on the yarn until I use it, and keep it all in a separate bag or box. I would also be so heart-broken by this!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks we will label them as well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What a Good Sport you are to start over and still keep on smiling. Thanks for sharing your story and thinking on the positive side.


----------



## Jeepster99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Been there! Done that! Could u have not added another color (completely contrasted)? I am not sure what the pattern looks like. I had recently made a tunic-checked my guage and everything. So I made it to the my size indicated. Just about finished the complete pattern, I was at the Finishing edg. Tried it on and could have fit two of me! So, I took it all apart and remade it! I have quite a bit of yarn left over!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Are you sure that ball had a wrapper when you bought it? I've seen the unpleasant sight of several wrapped skeins with one or two naked skeins. With permission, I've taken them to the window or just outside the door to get the best look at them, and, O My Oh My, found it was obvious that they were of different lots.

I even had an experience where I was laid up in the hospital for a month, promising my Dr. I would "be good" and not get out of bed until I had his OK. (My pelvis broke when my horse deliberately threw me.) The alternative was to go into a neck-to-knees body cast. The choice was obvious. I was very, very, very good.

My friend wanted a sweater and I said I'd do it. (Woud you call that "double knitting", simultaneously knitting a sweater and my bones???

My not-yarn-literate friend got the yarn at a bargin price "because _ the lables had come off _". Being a little unexperienced at the time and in the hospital under florescent light, I couldn't see the color difference. It wasn't until the sweater was finished, assembled and I got it out from under the florescent that I did.

The shop owner "could not imagine" how that happened. She didn't offer to replace the yarn or give a refund, even when I said she could have the sweater. What could she do with it -- it looked so ugly!!!

Requests were made, and rejected.

The dog loved the sweater.

But I told e'one I knew, including the Home Ec teachers who sent students to her shop. :lol:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a friend of mine was knitting a very intricate scarf, using Red Heart,"no dye lot needed" when she ran out of the first ball and added the second, the two balls of yarn were drastically different....and since my friend has trouble seeing, she didn't realize it until 16 inches later....so now she has a two tone scarf....


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I know just how you feel. Could you have used a contrasting trim color, like white, black, or navy?


----------



## ALK (May 20, 2013)

I have done the wrapper thing and learned by it too. I need help making my first sock. Using circular needles I am suppose to do two at the same time which I am not. Now that I have the first side stitches on I am try to figure out how to do the other side across from each other. This is a pattern that has the heel as part of the knitted sock. Help Ann


----------



## NannyAnn (Apr 14, 2013)

JeanneE said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and support. Since I have enough of the Red Heat Soft ( I bought it for this particular shawl) I am just going to ditch the first one and start over. I like the pattern and I know that after a few days I will enjoy working on it again.


Good for you! We all have learned a valuable lesson from your post. My boo boo? Bought the yarn, started the sweater, it ate up more than what I had (gauge a tad lg.) Sent for more direct from company and paid more and waited longer than if I'd just gone to Joanne Fabrics! :roll: Now I just need to get back on it praying it matches. Boy I love this sight.....helps to know I'm not the only one in this boat!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and support. Since I have enough of the Red Heat Soft ( I bought it for this particular shawl) I am just going to ditch the first one and start over. I like the pattern and I know that after a few days I will enjoy working on it again.


That's the spirit! Never say die!!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi JeannE,

I can relate in part to your situation. I am currently knitting a baby shawl for my goddaughter's baby. I finished the first ball and went to my basket for another. Discovered that ALL of the balls I had bought for the shawl were still there, so I must have used a ball of something similar (I am knitting in white 4 ply, so they all look similar apart from the bands). Fortunately, there appears to be no difference in colour so I decided to go ahead with the chosen yarn. I couldn't face the thought of ditching 72 rows of 240 stitches and starting again!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Ohhhhh, what a shame. It is so frustrating!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know how frustrating that must have been. I once knitted a sweater and got down to the last sleeve, and ran out of yarn. It was a discontinued yarn, and when I went back to get more, there was none. After searching around, I found something similar and finished it. A relative thought it was the style of the sweater and wanted it. That taught me to at least try to figure out how much yarn for a project is needed, before starting it up.

Oh, well... live and learn!


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

Same sort of thing happened to me. When I was about 18, I knit myself a cardigan. One of the features I really liked, because I always use them, is patch pockets. I finished the body of the sweater, & lo & behold, no more yarn. Oh, well, the store is full, right? What is dye lot? So the pockets turned out about 4 shades darker, & I was not super happy - but they worked! So I feel your pain!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Yikes!!!! I had the same experience knitting a lacy yellow baby blanket. I didn't want to start over so I finished it by adding a 3rd shade of yellow, so the length was divided in thirds by 3 shades of yellow. I never liked it and wish I had been like you and started again.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

needlelark said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!! (and a huge hug!!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

My sympathies. And a hug.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Sympathy and empathy. After you show the yarn that you can go on without it you can frog it and use it for something else. Best wishes.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I'm very sorry, I'll cry with you.


----------



## Babs1945 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've often found my exact dye lot after a search on Ebay or Ravelry. Try that next time something like that happens. And it will.


----------



## Dorisgran (May 8, 2013)

Attagirl! Count your losses, have a cup of tea and get back to it.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your support--one reason of many why I love this forum.
I waited a few days and then today decided it was time to let go--of the frustration and of the partially knitted shawl. Into the garbage it went and along with a weight off of my shoulders. I know, it was a waste of yarn but it also gave me a feeling of excusing myself, if you can get that. Have been knitting for over 40+ years I have had many boo boos but this was a new one for me.
Lesson learned. Finished a baby blanket and two sweet matching washcloths for a friend's grandbaby and will tackle the shawl in a couple of weeks using a different yarn.
Hip hip horray for you KPers!!!!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ouch! I knitted an entire sweater in medium gray and wore it. Someone pointed out to me that there was a band of yarn a different shade of gray unnoticeable from up close, but very noticeable from across the room. I haven't worn that sweater again!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I m crying for you but since you have made your last decision I'm happy for you. LOL.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> You poor kid. Yes a lesson that has been learned the hard way. I finished a shawl a while back that I posted. Funny thing is that I purchased the yarn all at the same time, checked the dye lots, everything matched. I finished, washed, blocked and stood back to admire my work. OMG, the colors did not match at all. Because it was the same type of yarn I just left it. It has now become one of the ones I wear almost daily.


Yes, that is weird, isn't it, when the dye lots match but the yarns don't. I have had that happen too. I just did both the sleeves in a different shade completely, and matched the lower and, or trim.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so sad


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so glad to see that you are determined to go ahead with your work. I hope you all the joy when you see the finished item. Please let us see it when finished.


----------

